# ___VS___



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

This game is simple, pick anything or anyone to face off against someone else.You must use the combatant you picked from the prevous post.

Example:
Post 1:-
Elmo VS Luigi

Post 2:-
Luigi
Mr Potato Head VS Luigi

Post 3:- 
Mr Potato Head 
Etc.


So, starting off, 

Travis Touchdown VS James Bond
(If you don't know one of the combatants then please don't post.)


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2009)

If its Daniel Craig bond then, Travis Touchdown, definitely.

Travis Touchdown VS Jim Carrey


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

Jim Carrey because of YesMan & Bruce Almighty only. I like him doing those sort of roles.

Jim Carrey VS Raichu.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Jim Carrey.

Jim Carrey VS Renault cars


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 5, 2009)

Renault cars.

Renault cars vs the Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## Bombsii (May 5, 2009)

Loch Ness, even if its not real.

Loch Ness VS Ness?


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 5, 2009)

Ness.

Ness VS Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 6, 2009)

Ness.

Ness vs Hungary?


----------



## Bombsii (May 6, 2009)

Ness

Ness VS Three Days Grace


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 6, 2009)

Three Days Grace.

Mario Power Tennis VS Three Days Grace


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

Three Days Grace

Cyndaquil VS Three Days Grace


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 8, 2009)

Three Days Grace.

Nintendo vs Three Days Grace?


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

Oooh 2 of my favourite things.

Nintendo. Just.

Nintendo VS The Psyduck Revolution?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 8, 2009)

The Psyduck Revolution. Psyduck's rock.

The Psyduck Revolution vs The Squirtle Squad?


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

The Psyduck Revolution

The Psyduck Revolution VS Top Gear


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

The Psyduck Revolution Vs. The favorite pokemon of whoever is reading this


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 22, 2009)

Squirtle.

Squirtle vs squidward


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 22, 2009)

Squirtle.

Squirtle vs. Wartortle


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 22, 2009)

Wartortle.

Wartortle vs Hugh Laurie


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooh. Hugh Laurie, especially for blackadder.

Hugh Laurie VS Davros


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hugh Laurie~

Hugh Laurie VS Luxray


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 23, 2009)

Hugh Laurie.

Hugh Laurie vs cucumbers


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Cucumbers
Cucumbers vs. Oranges


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 23, 2009)

What can you do with a cucumber that you can't do with an orange? 
¬¬
Um....Orange.

Oranges VS Wii Motion Plus


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2009)

Oranges
Oranges VS Apples


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 27, 2009)

Apples~

Apples v.s. DS Stylus


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

DS Stylus (Poke Apple to death!!!)

DS Stylus v.s. Anonymous on 4chan


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 28, 2009)

DS Stylus

DS Stylus VS World Population


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

DS Stylus

DS Stylus v.s. Chuck Norris


----------



## Flora (Jul 28, 2009)

Chuck Norris.

Hugh Laurie vs. Chuck Norris (oh come on we need more Hugh Laurie XP)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

Chuck Norris

Chuck Norris v.s. Anonymous on 4chan


----------



## speedblader03 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chuck Norris.(darn you've chosen something that wins everything)

Chuck Norris Vs. The next person to post


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 30, 2009)

Me.

Darkarmour VS Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## Vespiform (Jul 30, 2009)

Star Wars Battlefront

Drapion VS Star Wars Batltefront?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 30, 2009)

Star Wars Battlefront

Star Wars Battlefront vs Pokemon Blue


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

Star Wars Battlefront

Star Wars Battlefront VS Lego Star Wars


----------



## Skroy (Jul 30, 2009)

Lego Star Wars

Lego Star Wars vs. Legos (as in the actual toys)


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

Lego Star Wars

Lego Star Wars VS Lego Indiana Jones


----------



## Alakazam (Aug 3, 2009)

Lego Star Wars

Lego Star Wars Vs Starscream


----------



## Bombsii (Aug 4, 2009)

Starscream.

Starscream VS Blackout? (Movie versions)


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 4, 2009)

Blackout. 

Blackout VS Vespiquen?


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know Blackout, so Vespiquen.

Vespiquen VS Beedrill


----------



## Alakazam (Aug 4, 2009)

Starscream.

Starscream vs. Megatron. (:D)


----------



## Bombsii (Aug 5, 2009)

Megatron.

Megatron VS Ratchet


----------



## Chao Spriter (Aug 11, 2009)

Megatron.

 Metal Gear vs Magikarp Rebel


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2009)

You didn't use Megatron in your "VS" but...Metal Gear

Metal Gear vs. Halo


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 9, 2010)

Halo.

Halo VS Kira


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 9, 2010)

Kira.

Kira VS Me.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 9, 2011)

Kira.

L VS Kira.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

...L?
L vs. Mr. L


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr L.

Mr L VS Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr L.

Agumon VS Charmander


----------



## Dar (Oct 11, 2011)

Augumon VS Justin Beibers Water Bottle


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 21, 2014)

Agumon.

Superman VS The Powerpuff Girls


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2014)

Tough one. I haven't really watched anything Hugh Laurie's made, so Davros.

Davros /VS/ old Amy Pond


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 22, 2014)

Squirtles, you didn't even pass the first page!  You're looking at the wrong matchup.

Superman.

Superman vs. Batman


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 22, 2014)

Batman

Batman vs Godzilla


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 22, 2014)

Aww, damn right.

Batman.

Batman vs. Jesus


----------



## Karousever (Apr 22, 2014)

Batman.

Batman vs Iron Man


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 22, 2014)

Batman.

Batman vs. Shrek.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 22, 2014)

Batman

Batman vs. Deadpool


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2014)

jesus... didn't notice.

Batman.

Batman vs Captain Planet


----------



## Karousever (Apr 23, 2014)

Gosh dangit Batman. I hardly even like Batman!!

Batman vs Spiderman


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 23, 2014)

Batman is the best, you heartless person, you.

Batman!

Batman vs. the entire United States of America


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2014)

The United States _includes_ Batman, so HA! You done messed up.

The United States of America vs. Canada


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 23, 2014)

Batman does not conform.

Canada vs. the Johto Elite Four


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 23, 2014)

The Johto Elite Four. 

The Johto Elite Four vs. Nazi Germany


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2014)

Johto E4. Karen does some kinky stuff with Nazi Germany...

Johto E4 vs Sinnoh E4


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 23, 2014)

Johto!  Aaron (or whatever the Bug guy's name is) botched it up.

Johto Elite Four vs. Super Saiyan Gandhi


----------



## Karousever (Apr 23, 2014)

Super Saiyan Gandhi, duh.

Super Saiyan Gandhi vs Civilization Gandhi 

(I hope somebody understands)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2014)

What's the difference? 

(Surprisingly I got that reference)


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 26, 2014)

Super Saiyan Gandhi. 

Super Saiyan Gandhi vs the Elite Beat Agents


----------



## Karousever (Apr 26, 2014)

Super Saiyan Gandhi.

Super Saiyan Gandhi vs Ghost Nappa


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost Nappa.  /high-fives Jaketiger1116 for awesome reference

Ghost Nappa versus Mega Ampharos


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 26, 2014)

Mega Ampharos

Mega Ampharos vs Mega Charizard X


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 26, 2014)

Mega Ampharos, duh.

Mega Ampharos versus Egbert with a Pogo Hammer


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 26, 2014)

Mega Ampharos.

Mega Ampharos vs. Soda Popinski.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 26, 2014)

Soda Popinski.  Without a doubt.

Soda Popinski versus Bald Bull


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 26, 2014)

Soda Popinski.

Soda Popinski vs Xemnas.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 28, 2014)

Soda Popinski.

Soda Popinski vs Tron Bonne.


----------



## Karousever (Apr 29, 2014)

Tron Bonne.

Tron Bonne vs Lucy Heartfilia.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 29, 2014)

Tron Bonne.

Tron Bonne vs Parasoul


----------



## Karousever (Apr 29, 2014)

Parasoul.

Parasoul vs Kanade Tachibana


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 30, 2014)

Parasoul.

Parasoul vs Jenny Wakeman


----------



## Karousever (Apr 30, 2014)

Jenny Wakeman.

Jenny Wakeman vs Toph Bei Fong


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 30, 2014)

Why do you make this so hard for me?

Uhh... Toph. Ground>Steel.

Toph Bei Fong vs Danny Phantom.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't know who Japanse-sounding-person is.  Danny Phantom.

Danny Phantom versus Sweet Bro


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweet Bro

Sweet Bro vs. Hella Jeff


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 30, 2014)

Toph's from Avatar.

Hella Jeff. HE WARNED YOU BRO

Hella Jeff vs. Dave Strider


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 30, 2014)

Dave Strider. He created SB&HJ. 

Dave Strider vs. Dirk Strider


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 30, 2014)

Dirk Strider.  This has been established in canon.

Dirk Strider versus John Egbert with Wrinklefucker


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 30, 2014)

Dirk Strider (Though I prefer the Kringlefucker.)

Dirk Strider vs. Andrew Hussie


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 30, 2014)

Andrew Hussie: he wipes his computer; and Dirk ceases to exist.

Andrew Hussie versus JK Rowling


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2014)

Hussie. His worlds are bigger.

Andrew Hussie versus H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 1, 2014)

Lovecraft

H P Lovecraft vs Michael Crichton


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2014)

Howie! He has the Elder Gods on his side.

Lovecraft vs Rassilon


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher (May 4, 2014)

Rassilon
Rassilon VS Ivan Braginsky (or Russia)


----------



## sv_01 (May 4, 2014)

Rassilon

Rassilon vs Lord English


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher (May 6, 2014)

Lord English
Lord English vs. all of the Hetalia characters. Even the ones that no one notices.


----------



## Mewmic (May 6, 2014)

Lord English. 

Lord English VS Dio Brando.


----------



## JHG (Sep 23, 2021)

Dio Brando?
Dio Brando vs Orion(New Gods)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 24, 2021)

Dio

Dio Brando vs Chuck Norris


----------



## JHG (Sep 24, 2021)

Dio Brando easy. I’m sick of Chuck Norris jokes.
Dio Brando vs Silver Surfer


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2021)

Dio again

Dio Brando vs Darth Vader


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 17, 2021)

Darth Vader

Mew vs Mewtwo


----------



## JHG (Nov 18, 2021)

Mewtwo! 
Internet pirate vs Secret agent aka modern twist on Pirate vs Ninja!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 20, 2021)

Pirate

Horus vs Set


----------



## JHG (Nov 29, 2021)

Horus.
Horus vs Odin


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 29, 2021)

Horus. But it's close..

Horus vs Darth Maul


----------



## haneko (May 24, 2022)

Horus.

Horus VS Loki


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 24, 2022)

If we're going by SMITE win rates, it's Horus.

Horus vs Zeus


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 26, 2022)

Zeus

Zeus vs Thor


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 26, 2022)

I think Thor won the epic rap Battle of History

Luke Skywalker versus Harry Potter


----------



## JHG (Nov 12, 2022)

If Luke Skywalker was represented by a giant semitrailer and Harry Potter was represented by an ant, curbstomp still wouldn’t quite cover it. 
Luke Skywalker vs Beta Ray Bill


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 12, 2022)

Luke again,  mostly because I have no clue who the other guy is.

Luke Skywalker vs Aslan


----------



## JHG (Nov 17, 2022)

Unless Aslan can counter the Force, he's done.
Luke Skywalker vs Martian Manhunter


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 17, 2022)

Luke again 

Luke Skywalker vs King Arthur


----------



## JHG (Nov 23, 2022)

Luke Skywalker wins.
Luke Skywalker vs Zeus


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 23, 2022)

Zeus wins by default. Mortals cannot see the true form of any Greek gods without basically disintegrating. 

Zeus vs Olorun, chief god of the Yoruba pantheon


----------

